

(A Better) Text Based Flappy Bird - Linell
http://jbovatsek.com/projects/flaptext/

======
thekevan
Not better than anything I have used as I don't know how to flap. I tried
enter, shift, control, mouse click, space bar and tab. (FF 26, Ubuntu 12.10)

